# NS Bike Suburban Build



## jake2119 (Feb 27, 2006)

After a long time of researching frames I decided and ordered a Suburban. Thanks BikeSATORI for the list of steel hardtails awhile back. Just got my frame yesterday along with a few other parts. The rest of the parts will be here Thursday with exception of the wheelset. I gonna try both 24's and 26's before I commit and buy the wrong ones.

Anyway here is the specs.

Frame=NS Suburban White
Wheels=Atomlab GI's
Tire= Maxxis Hollyroller 2.2
Fork=Manitou Gold Label 80mm
Bars=Funn Full Bore 2inch White
Headset= FSA DH Pig Black
Stem=Funn Rippa Black
Brake=Avid Mechanicals 
Grips= Primo Wall Gray
Barends=Primo Black
Cranks= Eastern Pro 175mm Black w/Euro BB
Pedals= DMR V-8 Gray
Chainring=SNAFU Lite 25t Silver
Chain=KHE Half Link
Seatpost=FSA FR-270 Black
Seat=Shadow Conspiracy Penumbra Le Crow


----------



## f0ggy (Jul 5, 2006)

if I could make a suggestion for the seat is mabe a funn camo one, the white n gray camo seat I think would look sick on that bike. Congrats dude that bike looks awesome.


----------



## jake2119 (Feb 27, 2006)

I order one of the pro design ones. I spent a little more but went for design that wasn't camo. I think it will look sweet.


----------



## Bunsincunsin (Jan 5, 2006)

Nice, it looks like it will be a nice build!

Where did you order the frame from?


----------



## BikeSATORI (Mar 20, 2004)

yeah, very very nice! Those suburbans are awesome! Sick company too, but I always thought it was so odd how they say "north shore tested" when they aren't even meant for that kind of riding these days.... When they first came out and hit the scene, I thought they were from Vancouver or something, not Europe (not that it's a bad thing one bit, it was just misleading marketing for me).

and no prob. on the list, glad it helped you out and lead you to a trick ride! 
keep us posted with more photos as you build her up!


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

this bike will be totally ill, I can feel it.


----------



## jake2119 (Feb 27, 2006)

Yeah when I start checking them out I thought they were from canada. They just got the new website up this week and now its clear that they are from Poland, but it took me forever to find out they were from. I was suprized though the size fork they warrant them for. The Suburban warrants a 130mm fork which is huge IMO for such a frame. The ***** is made more for NS and has no limit on the fork for warranty. Even a dual crown,

I ordered the frame from the shop I work at in Chicago area. But any shop that has a BTI account can get it. If you can't find a LBS Adrenalinebikdes.com carries them,


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

How much did it cost for everything? Bike looks sick


----------



## Phillip McKrack (Sep 5, 2006)

that will be a sick ride when its all said and done man...cant wait to see the whip finished.


----------



## jasevr4 (Feb 23, 2005)

**** man that looks mad

can't wait to see it finished!


----------



## jake2119 (Feb 27, 2006)

Hard to say what the cost would be cause of my employee discount. Probably around 1400-1500. I saved a bit working the shop which is one of the perks. Was it worth all the riding I missed last year, probably not.


----------



## KiLO (Feb 3, 2007)

Oooh man, very sick... Can't wait to see that thing buit up


----------



## jake2119 (Feb 27, 2006)

Parts came in today, but got called into work. Tomorrow she should be built.


----------



## mosplat (Jan 21, 2004)

sweet! dope foundation for a dope setup. have fun on it.


----------



## mack-a-nator (Apr 26, 2006)

man i was looking into those but i dont think i could give up the rear v...


----------



## paintballeerXC (Jun 9, 2005)

looks real nice


----------



## Cru Jones (Aug 10, 2006)

that's a rad bike homey


----------



## trevorh (Jul 31, 2006)

Nice, I really like the look of the Suburbans, there was a brown one on here a bit ago that was super nice to.


----------



## Sombrio69 (Apr 21, 2005)

tahst gonna be a mad build mang. the frame looks very well built, but i cannot say much about it since i have never heard of it. but sytill looks uber dope


----------



## jake2119 (Feb 27, 2006)

Alright I a little P.Oed. I was puttting her together today and had an issue with the BB. I have the Eastern Pro and the spindal wouldn't go into the bearing cups. After tapping it alittle the bearing are not rolling smooth and its still not assembled. I put in a call to Eastern to ask about the it and haven't heard from them. I believe its the spindle cause we tried 2 sets of bearings from Eastern and neither fit. So for now its not ready. Has anyone else had this problem?


----------



## BikeSATORI (Mar 20, 2004)

jake2119 said:


> Alright I a little P.Oed. I was puttting her together today and had an issue with the BB. I have the Eastern Pro and the spindal wouldn't go into the bearing cups. After tapping it alittle the bearing are not rolling smooth and its still not assembled. I put in a call to Eastern to ask about the it and haven't heard from them. I believe its the spindle cause we tried 2 sets of bearings from Eastern and neither fit. So for now its not ready. Has anyone else had this problem?


have you ever set up 3pc cranks before? did you get the correct # of internal spacers in the middle before tightening/preloading the arms on? if your spacers were off by even 1mm that would tighten up your bearings to where they wouldn't spin...

The spindle fitment thing is a little odd though... ?! was it the bottom bracket that came with the crankset?? 
I don't have much experience with any eastern cranks, but I thought they were just 19mm profile standard... 
it may be something like a tapered spindle, where the center section is just a bit thicker than the ends, so you have to put the spindle and correct spacers (CORRECT SPACERS are KEY to setting up any 3pc cranks properly) inside the bb cups before threading them both in, that way you don't have to slide the spindle in from the side... you see what I'm saying?
if it's not that, yeah, talk with Eastern, as it might be a quality control issue or something... I honestly think there are better cranks on the market than those from eastern, they make great products in most cases, but their cranks generally are not their strong point...
let us know if you figure out the problem or what you hear back from them, I'm curious to hear what it is.


----------



## jake2119 (Feb 27, 2006)

The shop I work at let me put some parts on account if I order from the one company. Easterns were one of the options and for the price I was looking at the best choice. The company we order alot of are other BMX parts from I wouldn't be able to put them on my account. I now wish I ponied up the extra cash for the profiles.

Any way I threaded in the one cup and then tried to insert the axle from the outside in to line up the spacers. This is how we installed my buddy's Odesseys. But I couldn't get the spindle past the threads without having to hit it with a hammer. I actually order the kit w/spanish bearing and order another euro BB. Neither bearings fit so thats why I think its the spindle. If it either of the bearing would have fit then it may be a different story. P;us there where no directions, so I am assuming there is no special installation. I gonna call eastern.


----------



## jake2119 (Feb 27, 2006)

After 4 hours of driving yesterday, I found a spindle and got a tap and built her last night. They were a little POed at work when I arrived a hour late but it was worth it. She complete except for the front brake. (waiting on the adapter). I will be throwing on a new wheelset and some BMX brake levers soon. Her she is.


----------



## BikeSATORI (Mar 20, 2004)

wow, looks solid! your photos are HUGE though... I'm liking that frame mated up with the GL.

and I'd recommend turning your chain around the other way.... it's on the wrong direction.

If you have regular mtb Avid mech disc brakes, the bmx levers won't work, unless you have the "Road" version of the disc brakes for a shorter cable pull. 
Maybe convert that QR hub to 10mm bolt on, but yeah, I realize it was just built up, so ride-on brotha!


----------



## jake2119 (Feb 27, 2006)

Pics adjusted. First time posting with that camera.

Damn I didn't even notice the chain. My buddy through it on when I was cutting the steer tube. I was so rushed I was happy just to get her done.


----------



## jimage (Dec 22, 2006)

nice why have a front brake through??


----------



## jasevr4 (Feb 23, 2005)

looks mad mate


----------



## Phillip McKrack (Sep 5, 2006)

damn man, thats a sick build, how do you like it?


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

Very nice ride. Congrats.


----------



## toonces (Feb 13, 2004)

how tall are you and how does it fit?


----------



## jake2119 (Feb 27, 2006)

When I got the frame last Tuesday it was 65 and sunny. A hour later it drop to the 40's. I get her built and the next morning it starts snowing. Thanks God for indoor parks. 

It took a while to get the stem at the right height but then she felt awesome. The front is so solid and the back end just begs to get thrown around. After riding my XC/all mountain bike and my cruiser I can definetely say this is what I was looking for. I can't say if it feels like a bmx cause I don't have alot of time on them, but it felt like everything I thought it should and more. 

I am about 6'2" and it fits perfect. I so glad it only came in one size. I was looking at the ToP before 2 of my buddies got em(nothing against them just wanted something different) and couldn't figure if I wanted the M or L.

I was airing out of the quarter for the 1st time. I felt like I actually threw a decent tabletop down(thanks also to cru from his pointers in another thread). I gonna give it a try with 24's and see which I like better. It hard to think I could like it better, but it might. Only thing negative I can say at this time I got an ass burn from leaning a bit to far back on the bike and the tire got me, but thats my fault not the bikes.


----------



## toonces (Feb 13, 2004)

nice. so your knees don't hit the bars excessively or anything like that? i had a Norco 5Hun and had to lengthen the stem to avoid knee knock and balance myself over the bike better. i'm 6'0" so a lot of bikes feel a bit short. good to hear this one fits taller people.


----------



## jake2119 (Feb 27, 2006)

Nope I even had to lower the stem cause the bike felt like it was in my stomach on jumps. Feels awesome.


----------

